# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Dit zijn de vijf gezondste diëten voor 2014

## FRANCOIS580

*Dit zijn de vijf gezondste diëten voor 2014
*


*Gezond en blijvend vermageren is ongetwijfeld een van de vele goede voornemens die iedereen van ons vroeg of laat maakt. Goede voornemens maken is één, ze ook tot een goed einde brengen is heel wat anders. Wil jij de komende weken en maanden ook eindelijk van je overgewicht verlost geraken? Dan zal het grotendeels van jezelf afhangen of je daar dit keer wel zal in slagen. Weet je van jezelf dat je een gezonde levensstijl moeilijk kunt volhouden? Kies dan zeker voor een van de meest doeltreffende en gezonde diëten die voor alle diëtisten en voedingscoaches worden naar voor geschoven om je lichaam eindelijk van zijn overtollige kilo’s aan lichaamsgewicht te bevrijden!
*

Het beste dieet om gezond te vermageren is géén dieet, maar een gezond eet- en leefpatroon
Voeding puur natuur, is ongetwijfeld de beste manier om gezond en blijvend af te vallen. Enkele weken geleden koos ik voor zo’n gezond voedingspatroon en heb me dat nog geen moment beklaagd. Mijn lichaamsgewicht gaat langzaam maar zeker de goede richting uit en wat minstens even belangrijk is: ik voel me beter in mijn vel dan ooit tevoren. Ik barst van energie en vitaliteit en beschik over meer natuurlijke weerstand waardoor mijn risico op klassieke winterkwaaltjes zoals verkoudheden, luchtwegeninfecties en bronchitis en griep gevoelig verkleinde. Wil jij ook definitief komaf maken met je overgewicht, maar waren tot hiertoe alle inspanningen tevergeefs? Kies dan een van de vijf gezondste diëten van 2014 om je voornemen waar te maken!

*Het Vitadis dieet*

Het Vitadis dieet en opvallende nieuwkomer in dieetland. Het is dan ook geen dieet in de echte zin van het woord. Vitadis is wél een gezond eet- en leefpatroon dat je na een kleine aanpassingsperiode gemakkelijker zal kunnen volhouden dan de vele crash diëten die je de meest spectaculaire resultaten beloven.
Velen vergelijken Vitadis met het populaire Cambridge dieet. Dankzij een gezond eet- en leefpatroon verlies je met het Vitadis dieet veel overgewicht op korte tijd. Met het Cambridge dieet mag je niet meer dan 500 calorieën per dag opnemen. Het is dan ook één van de vele en ongezonde crash diëten die onmogelijk lang zijn vol te houden.

*De voordelen van het Vitadis dieet*

Vitadis is géén dieet maar een gezond voedingspatroon dankzij een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding

*Evenwichtig en gevarieerd:* in het Vitadis dieet staat een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding centraal. Daardoor heb je een langer verzadigingsgevoel en een minder hongergevoel.

*Geen jojo effect:* Vitadis is een gezonde levensstijl gezond leefgewoontes, waardoor het overbekende jojo effect uit blijft

*Stappenplan:* Vitadis doet je gezond vermageren in drie fasen. De eerste weken vermager je spectaculair, tot zeven kilo per week. Je eet dan uitsluitend gezonde, proteïnerijke voeding met weinig koolhydraten. Daardoor ben je energieker en vitaler dan ooit. Je gaat met Vitadis vanaf de eerste dag vet verbanden. Vitadis is geen honger dieet, je limiet ligt op maximum duizend calorieën per dag

*Extra motivatie:* dankzij je persoonlijke online- coach die je vooral in moeilijke momenten met raad en daad bijstaat
Download NU het ‘Vitadis dieet plan’ dan in in meerdere fasen op je gezond streefgewicht brengt! 

*Het Paleo dieet*

Met het Paleo dieet eet je zoals de holbewoners in het paleolithische tijdperk, nu al wel meer dan 20.000 jaar geleden. Ze overleefden dankzij vis, bessen, vruchten, planten, wortels, noten, en groenten. Hun dagelijks zoektocht naar voedsel zorgde voor de onmisbare beweging. In tegenstelling met de meeste andere diëten, mag je met het paleo dieet in principe zoveel eten als je maar wilt… Paleo is géén extreem dieet, met een verhouding van 80% paleo en 20% klassieke voeding is men al dik tevreden.

Met het paleo dieet eet je zoals onze voorouders, de holbewoners: puur natuur
Toegelaten voeding volgens paleo:.../...

*Lees verder*

----------

